# Rats can't eat cheese?



## CampbAndrew (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey, 

When i got my rats, (lab rats) i was told they can't eat dairy products. This kind of puzzled me, with them being rats..and they common perception is that rats love cheese....
Why can't my rats have cheese?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dairy just isn't that great for them. A little probably wouldn't hurt. Plus, I don't think rats like cheese as much as commonly believed...at least my rats have always preferred other things like banana and broccoli.


----------



## Paul_Julian (Oct 31, 2011)

Cheese contains proteins, just like meat, cottage chease, fishes, milk, baby food with milk (nestle or sinlac kinda) and some other products. Rats can eat proteins once a week, because too much proteins will cause itching and scabs. It's not strict that it must be "once a week" - it must be not often , so once a week is ok. If you give some cottage one day dont give other proteins ( apart from those proteins that are in packed ratfood).
Rats can have milk but only the milk for kittens.


----------



## CampbAndrew (Apr 3, 2012)

So sunflower seeds on a daily basis is a bad idea huh


----------



## Paul_Julian (Oct 31, 2011)

I think sunflowerseeds are ok. I'm not able to tell you the differences between those two ( cheese and sunflowerseeds proteins) , but I know sunflowerseeds are ok  My rats eat sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds and no signs of itching. When they ate too much cheese there was itching.
Maybe there is difference in the amount of the seeds ? 

If anyone thinks otherwise, I'll gladly get new knowledge and listen


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Sunflower seeds should also be given in moderation because of the fat in them.


----------

